# Escaping problem



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a problem with my dog. She's a year and three months old.
She's pretty much all day in my backyard playing in the grass because I have a pretty big backyard, she almost never comes into the house.
And sometimes she finds a hole or something and escapes my backyard. She is not going too far, maybe like 100m and she usually goes to play with the dogs from the neighborhood. I just come out of the house and call her and she comes, and then sometimes I put her in her shelter (where she sleeps) and leave her there for like an hour to make sure she doesn't come out again.
And I don't know is it wrong what I'm doing and what should I do ?
The problem is I live in a pretty traffic street and I'm afraid she'll get hit by a car =/

I take her to walks every day, I don't know why she goes out.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Goldens can be quite the escape artists left unattended--recommend no outside time if you can't supervise her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Retriver*

RETRIVER

I would bring her in the house with you-dogs love being with humans. I would NEVER leave her IN THE YARD, unless you are out there with her.
It is a very real possibility that she could get hit by a car and killed, or be stolen. She should sleep inside, too!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think she goes out, because she can...you should have a good look at your fence to repair all the holes and such. That being said, if you put her in her shelter after she comes back to you, there may come a time that she will not come back, because she probably doesn't understand why you lock her up after she came running to you. She doesn't connect the escaping and the being locked up.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

First of all Goldens are very social dogs and need to be among their families in the home. They do not do well as "back yard" dogs.

Second, have you searched your fencing to determine the escape route? I would do a thorough check of the yard and make sure the fencing is escape proof if you plan on leaving your dog outside even for short periods of time.

Your dog most likely is in need of social interaction and will continue to escape and be at risk unless you spend more time interacting with her and making her a part of the household. JMHO


----------



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Goldens can be quite the escape artists left unattended--recommend no outside time if you can't supervise her.


Thanks for the reply. That's probably what I am gonna start doing.



Karen519 said:


> RETRIVER
> 
> I would bring her in the house with you-dogs love being with humans. I would NEVER leave her IN THE YARD, unless you are out there with her.
> It is a very real possibility that she could get hit by a car and killed, or be stolen. She should sleep inside, too!


She comes into the house, but not too much. I like to let her play outside. Most of the time I'm with her outside, but I can't be all day.
She sleeps in the house during the winter, but I thought it would be better for her to sleep outside during the summer because she's got pretty big and beautiful shelter and its 100% safe. Thanks for the reply. 



inge said:


> I think she goes out, because she can...you should have a good look at your fence to repair all the holes and such. That being said, if you put her in her shelter after she comes back to you, there may come a time that she will not come back, because she probably doesn't understand why you lock her up after she came running to you. She doesn't connect the escaping and the being locked up.


That's exactly what I thought. So I tend not to lock her up. I will stop doing that from today for sure. Thanks a lot


----------



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

BayBeams said:


> First of all Goldens are very social dogs and need to be among their families in the home. They do not do well as "back yard" dogs.
> 
> Second, have you searched your fencing to determine the escape route? I would do a thorough check of the yard and make sure the fencing is escape proof if you plan on leaving your dog outside even for short periods of time.
> 
> Your dog most likely is in need of social interaction and will continue to escape and be at risk unless you spend more time interacting with her and making her a part of the household. JMHO


Thanks for the reply. I guess I didn't express myself the way I wanted because English is not my first language.
It's not like I leave her outside for a long time alone, when she's outside I'm most of the time with her. And when I'm not, she's with my parents or my sister and she's almost never alone. But there's a time when I had to do something in the house, and there's no one in my yard and that's when she stays alone for like 10-15 minutes, and when I go out, she already escaped.
I found a place where she went out and patched it, but anyway I'll not leave her outside alone for more then 5 minutes. Thanks again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Retriver*

Retriver

I hope you didn't get offended, but I have to be honest, and it is very *DANGEROUS *to leave a dog playing in the yard, that she is ESCAPING from, unless you are watching her every second. Perhaps if you brought her in and played with her inside, she would like staying inside more. I am very CONCERNED for her safety.


----------



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Retriver
> 
> I hope you didn't get offended, but I have to be honest, and it is very *DANGEROUS *to leave a dog playing in the yard, that she is ESCAPING from, unless you are watching her every second. Perhaps if you brought her in and played with her inside, she would like staying inside more. I am very CONCERNED for her safety.


No, no, I didn't get offended. Thank you for your kind replies. I understand what you are trying to say. First time I saw her escaping I was scared.
Thanks for worrying, I'm not gonna let her escape ever again. I'm gonna be with her all the time. 
If not outside, then inside.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Retriver*

Retriever

So glad and so relieved!! NEVER let her be out there alone.
I know so many people who have LOST their dogs and never found them again, or some who found them killed. They never really get over it!


----------



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Retriever
> 
> So glad and so relieved!! NEVER let her be out there alone.
> I know so many people who have LOST their dogs and never found them again, or some who found them killed. They never really get over it!


I know, I don't even wanna think about that.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Our dogs used to escape as well... the goldens... the others didn't seem to bother but Kaelyn and her kids would escape on a regular basis we would fill holes etc etc didn't matter they would find another spot and go to the neighbors (emmetts brother lives next door) so we put an invisible fence wire about two feet up and attached it to the fence on the fence (they don't need to be buried) We put the wire on the fence and hooked it up put collars on the escapees and that was it... we did not have to do the fence training with the dogs as you would if the line was buried and it was your primary fence. We set the field very small, I think its like a foot from the wire because what we wanted to teach them is that the fence "bites" and to stay the heck away from it and that solved the problem... we haven't had escapees since ... periodically we check the fence line and if we see that dogs are digging at the fence or if they come running in from way in the back we put the collars on them to remind them to stay away from the fence.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to see she will be safe from now on, either outside supervised or inside with you. 

Some dogs can be left in the yard alone for short times, some can't and will look for weaknesses in the fence, dig under or jump over.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree with what others have said. If you can't watch the dog she needs to be indoors or in her secure kennel area.


----------

